# Is it me or this weather?



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

So what do you guys think? Has the unusually cool summer made fishing tougher for you? I've gone through some rough stretches where I don't catch a lot of fish, and the ones I have caught are usually in the 13 inch and smaller category. Frustrating. I'm trying to decide if my struggles are in some part due to the weather, or if I've really just been making bad reads and decisions on the water.

Have you guys been running into fish that are retreating into deeper water, even though the water temps aren't all that high?

Noticed any unusual patterns that you wouldn't expect to work during this time of year? Or found fish hanging out in areas that you would only expect to find fish in the spring and fall? Or in other words, have you noticed fish not moving far from spawning areas, possibly because the water temp has taken forever to get high enough to force them out?

I'm not really looking for advice here, I'm just curious to hear what other people have thought of the fishing so far this summer.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

it is the weather IMO. I have not had any luck in the "hot areas" with the "hot bait" and gone back the next day with similar setups and hammered them.

We were out a few weekends ago and the weather had been unsettled and the fish were going nuts. We caught a pile of fish on cheapo spinners, they only liked silver spinners that day. Flashy lures with crawlers and leeches failed the day before. It has been a weird year, the high water in the spring hasn't helped either.


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

I agree with weather. i havent been able to get out much except after fronts that moved in. fishing has been tougher this year but at the same time i am learning from it.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I think the constant fronts has hurt Bass fishing in general. Been a tough year for me too.


----------



## Mr. Bass (Jul 21, 2009)

I just never seem to be able to get out like I would like to! But when I do get out, I have a good time, catching or not!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I've gotten out for at least a couple of hours everyday for last 35+ days. I lost the exact count. I dunno how you guys survive without it


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

My bass trips have all been pretty successful (as usual). My worst outing was to Devils Lake...4 fish total with about 12 hours spent on the water. Guess Im just not a walleye guy. :roll: Did win at the casino however...and made money on the trip! :beer:


----------

